
Modern-day hunter-gatherers dispel notion that we’re wired to need 8hrs - shawndumas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/10/16/sleep-study-on-modern-day-hunter-gatherers-dispels-notion-that-were-wired-to-need-8-hours-a-day/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_evening
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10397408)

